# Droplets on Flower



## krbimaging (Aug 5, 2014)

The Flower is a Mexican Bird of Paradise, they are all around Arizona as decorative plants. We even have these growing in our backyard. I trimmed off a few flowers and brought them into the house for indoor studio work. As many before me have posted droplet images I was inspired by their works. I used a hand held sprayer with regular tap water. I tried some images closer in but the story of the shot disappeared. Keeping some of the flower petals and it's stamen in the shot with the droplets told a better story.

The lens is a Canon 65mm Macro set at 1X. 16f x 30sec. ISO 100 I used the Canon Macro Flash -24 and the Body I shot with is a 5D Mk3. I also used a Cam ranger and I pad Air to help compose the shots and get the focus exactly on the drop. The Macro rig I used with all this is from really right stuff. I used a focusing rail to move the rig forward and aft till I had the focus.


.


----------



## krbimaging (Oct 6, 2014)

209 views as of 6 Oct and not a single comment . Is that a hint that I should quit?


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

No! Don't quit. I feel the same way sometimes when I get no comments. Sometimes we have to accept that our photos just don't "speak" to anyone else.

If you want my humble, but honest c&c here, I think your composition in general is a little off. I don't see enough of any one thing to know what the subject is. If it's the water, I think a tighter crop on the drops would help you achieve that goal, if it's the flower then maybe zooming out would have been more ideal.


----------



## krbimaging (Oct 6, 2014)

I appreciate the honesty, thank you


----------



## Flyextreme (Oct 6, 2014)

krbimaging said:


> 209 views as of 6 Oct and not a single comment . Is that a hint that I should quit?



I just returned to this site after about 10 months. Now, I'm starting to recall why. This type of inactivity is one reason.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

People will keep quiet for various reasons, some of which are not related to the quality of your photo, specifically.  I frequently browse but seldom comment.  Usually it's because I don't feel I can add any new help (my thoughts have been said by someone else).

I think Jazzie hit it, but I do like the second one.


----------

